# Twixtor - super slow motion program: From 30 to 1000 fps!



## Mr Cubism (Jan 7, 2011)

Anybody with experience with the "slow down program" Twixtor? instead of putting $200 000 in a high speed camera this program is just wow! Perfect for slow motion speedcubing vids! I shall learn it


----------



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2011)

Interesting, it looks like it does some kind of tweening effect to create new frames in between the ones you have. It might be useful for cubing, although you'd have to make sure you start with a camera that's fast enough that no individual frames get blurred by the speed.


----------



## Pendragon (Jan 7, 2011)

this is impossible. The informations that are between a frame and the next one in a 30 fps camera, that you can cath with a 1000 fps one, are missing. Maybe you have a more nice effect but it will not be the same. But i knew that Casio makes a 1000fps camera that costs about 175$....


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 7, 2011)

qqwref said:


> you'd have to make sure you start with a camera that's fast enough that no individual frames get blurred by the speed.



yeah, that´s why I suspect that a camera with 60 fps is preferred (over the regular 30 fps).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a Casio Exilim camera, and it records at 1000fps, it's nice. I love seeing a muzzle flash on that  Water from a fountain and fireworks just look amazing (and that was at 400fps, not 1000). The only drawback to the camera is that the higher fps you go, the lower the resolution you record at.

QQ is definitely right about the fact you need a camera that the individual frames don't get blurred out. I might toy with this program, it looks interesting.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 7, 2011)

Well you only get so much information from 30fps, it seems to work quite good with large objects (the unicyclist), but not so much with smaller ones (the street light in the background).


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 7, 2011)

Pendragon said:


> i knew that Casio makes a 1000fps camera that costs about 175$....



Yepp, but the resolution is very tiny; 224x64


----------



## Pendragon (Jan 7, 2011)

uh... it is pratically useless.... but at 400 fps which is the resolution? because i was interested to buy it, but now that you said me of the 224x64 res. i think i will not buy it XD


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 7, 2011)

430fps on my Exilim was 224x168. I'm unsure if I can change that though, PM me and we can talk about it more if you want. I don't want to hijack this thread


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 7, 2011)

After a little reading I understand that it *is* a advantage with 60fps (not surprising!) using Twixtor and there is a few (pocket) video cameras with 720p at 60 fps with quite good quality, and the prices around $100 :

*Kodak Zi8 Pocket* and *Kodak PlaySport ZX3*: 720p (HD) at 60 fps, or 1080p (Full HD) at 30 fps.


----------



## chandler (Jan 7, 2011)

That is real slomo solve with Casio camera. 300 fps. 23 seconds = 4 minutes. Speedcuber: Anton Rostovikov.


----------

